#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Unifi Controller 5.8.30 problema ssid rede Oculta

## DavidRibeirosilva

Caros, boa tarde! quem pode me ajudar em desabilitar a função rede oculta do unifi controller, 

O que acontece, configuro minhas unifis porém aparecem duas redes a rede que eu criei no profile e uma rede oculta que eu não criei e não sei como desativar isso no unifi controller

----------


## shbbrito

Essa rede oculta que aparece é propagada (broadcast) por padrão devido a funcionalidade de adoção do UniFi, assim o AP pode aparecer "disponível" para adoção mesmo quando não está conectado através de um cabo. Já tentou desabilitar o recurso Wireless Uplink, através da opção na figura em anexo? Ao fazê-lo você perde a possibilidade de fazer mesh/repetição...

----------


## DavidRibeirosilva

Valeu obrigado! resolvido....

----------

